

First Oculus Rift Surgery - goetz
https://medium.com/@Goetz/virtual-surgery-gets-real-221beeac65ea

======
Impossible
Link to a demo with the video that you can watch on DK1 and DK2:
[http://www.fondation-moveo.com/projects/virtual-
reality](http://www.fondation-moveo.com/projects/virtual-reality)

~~~
goetz
You can download from the mirrors now Preview DK2 PC :
[https://mega.co.nz/#!g8ZQ3LhY!ipRxkT9f9qTEPfRkCwPGQ2xJVSXHfp...](https://mega.co.nz/#!g8ZQ3LhY!ipRxkT9f9qTEPfRkCwPGQ2xJVSXHfpD94SHZ7G0h6l8)
Preview DK2 mac :
[https://mega.co.nz/#!I1JDjLRD!Vq5NqQ5ScXYaJp5pn_52uWny7DmdrI...](https://mega.co.nz/#!I1JDjLRD!Vq5NqQ5ScXYaJp5pn_52uWny7DmdrI6J3CT1ierfcuM)
Preview DK1 PC :
[https://mega.co.nz/#!I8x2wAAb!-k6BZNyvlYjVf3LNiDBOhG3tKh0hWO...](https://mega.co.nz/#!I8x2wAAb!-k6BZNyvlYjVf3LNiDBOhG3tKh0hWO8KmDAzoT90nNM)
Preview DK1 Mac :
[https://mega.co.nz/#!1tpDiSxZ!Hgdxrb0nYcv7g4QX_G6zz-N857Q3EV...](https://mega.co.nz/#!1tpDiSxZ!Hgdxrb0nYcv7g4QX_G6zz-N857Q3EVf-
mAsIatygoWM) Full DK2 PC :
[https://mega.co.nz/#!lgIASIab!z_EzLQ__zoad424a1z4XyKhwykYae9...](https://mega.co.nz/#!lgIASIab!z_EzLQ__zoad424a1z4XyKhwykYae9ux0VrK-6vrZn8)

------
goetz
We have just published the first footage of a surgical operation made
specifically for the Oculus Rift : this is one of the many examples of what
the Oculus Rift could bring to medecine by democratizing Virtual Reality.

